# AF after failed IVF



## Jellybean#1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hiya,

Just a random question following our ICSI our OTD was 12th December, we tested on 10th and got BFN and AF came on 14th december and lasted 4 ish days no problems

Normally AF is usually 28-32 cycle so expected anytime from the 10th Saturday 

On saturday went to the loo for a "sit down" (sorry tmi!) and on tissue was bright red so I thought ok here it comes. Sometimes it takes a while for AF to get started over the course of the day, however, no full flow, sat eve small about of brown as if end of af and yesterday, overnight and today nothing?? 

Just wondered if anyone else had experienced this after failed IVF?

xxxx


----------



## Greengirl72 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi I was told by my nurse today after my BFN that if you are taking progesterone or your progesterone levels are high, it will try and suppress you AF and at the same time it is trying to get out...hence the brownish tinge, stop start nature.  If you aren't taking progesterone, then maybe ask your doctor and if you are they say it will come on in 2 - 4 days.


----------

